# Tyre wear



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi just measured my tyre depth, after approx. 27,000 miles, I have 9mm left, the unused spare measures 11mm. 
Just looked up legal tyre depths and this is what I found for vehicles over 3500kg:

The grooves of the tread pattern must have a depth of a least 1 mm throughout a continuous band measuring at least three-quarters of the breadth of the tread and round the entire outer circumference of the tyre.

Rather surprised by this as it would indicate that the tyres are good for 100,000 miles, not that I am complaining at £250 per tyre. Anybody else got any measurements?

Olley


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

It all depends on what mileage you do each year.
For the sake of safety I would renew my tyres every 5 years regardless.
Cracked walls = blow out.

Steve


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Olley
be care full with that tread indication 1mm usualy applies to commercial vehicles private vehicles must have 1&1/2 mm suppose it would depend on mr Plod how he sees an rv 1/2 mm doesnt seem here or there but i wouldnt chance an endorsment for it 
stay lucky
Tony


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Olley, about right 100.000 miles+ they are proberbly re groovable but you wont see them out Im afraid, Nothing personal you understand :lol: , its the UV rays that will see them off as has been said 5-7 years is recomended, easy for those with 40 quid tyres to say isnt it, from a tet point of iew 1.6 mm on the centre 3/4, road trafiic act differ as in the above post ie any 3/4 of the tread??? as for plod I assume he would go on your test class maybe
Geo


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi guys, didn't explain myself very well, my point was that I was surprised at how little wear had taken place, and that it looked as if they would last at least 100,000 miles, and was that normal for RV's or not.

At 6000 miles per year average I will be changing them in about 2012 when they will be little more than half worn, and about 8 years old.

How much mileage do the European M/H get from their tyres?

Olley


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I did some work for a frend who had a ducato with 84,000 before it needed tyres!!!!=delivery van-2 yrs old
terry


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I had a VW Transporter some time ago,I had it from new. When I purchased it it had "Vanco" tyres fitted I owned it for 3yrs from "97-2000" & when I traded it in with 98,760 miles on the clock it still had its original 2 rear tyres on, I replaced the front 2 only a couple of months earlier for the forthcoming MOT,but could I get the same tyres,could I hell as like :lol: .
Gary


----------

